# spike yellow strings



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

In my SW tank there are yellow spike strands waving, they are almost microscopic or just tiny. tons of them are attached on the glass of my tank, what is it?

It's kind hard to take a picture of it. I scraped it with a magnet cleaner and it's intact securely. I tried it with my hand and it kinda stung me and it feels like spikes. tried to look for information, but can't find information if I don't know what i'm searching for. 

75 gallon tank decor / subtrate:
liverocks
and livesand

Livestock:
foxface
hawkfish
damsel about 5 or 6
cowfish
star and stripes puffer
2 clowns
an urchin
hermits and magrite snails


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably a digitate hydroid if it stung you.

Melev's Reef - Visual Identification

Try taking a picture.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow Jay. Didn't you just set up that tank. Already loaded with life stock


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Wow Jay. Didn't you just set up that tank. Already loaded with life stock


I had my tank set up for about 2 months or more. Yeah some of the livestock are given and some are bought


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

You've got a pretty full house already for a 75 gallon. I wouldn't put any more in.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Probably a digitate hydroid if it stung you.
> 
> Melev's Reef - Visual Identification
> 
> Try taking a picture.


Take a look my attempt on taking a picture of it.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> You've got a pretty full house already for a 75 gallon. I wouldn't put any more in.


I agree. definitely need to setup another. tank.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Just for kicks the view of my fish tank. feel free to voice you're suggestions


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

I think you need some corals in there it's barren. give the damsels away get corals and more rock to build up a bit for corals to sit nice and high in the tank so your T5 fixture will provide enough light for some SPS- monti's and a stag will do well under T5's. LPS are good to go also.. If you have enough T5's over your tank you can have just about any coral, brains included.

Bill


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bvlester said:


> I think you need some corals in there it's barren. give the damsels away get corals and more rock to build up a bit for corals to sit nice and high in the tank so your T5 fixture will provide enough light for some SPS- monti's and a stag will do well under T5's. LPS are good to go also.. If you have enough T5's over your tank you can have just about any coral, brains included.
> 
> Bill


Seems like the lighting I got is pretty awesome. I gotta rearrange.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice start Jay. Lots of caves for the fish to swim around.
Not sure how well the Fluval canister will hold up top the SW. Sump and refugium definitely the way to go. I wish my 80g and 105g SW tanks were drilled for overflow.


----------

